# Biocube light cover



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going to run a planted tank in my 29G Biocube. Do you think it'd be ok / safe to leave off the big plastic light cover? 

It's now not as clear obviously as when I bought it, & it has a bunch of scratches on it.

The only reason I say this, is that it will hinder the light penetration....I guess I'm more worried about being safe than anything....but would love to have it off if it's at all possible.

The PC lights already have a covering around them...any water wouldn't directly hit the actual bulbs.

Thoughts?


----------



## rdurham (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey! While I'm waiting for my own answers, I thought I would try to give some feedback of my own.

I would consider some of the following things. The shield likely not only protects the bulbs from water, but also the electronics from humidity. Also, the plastic might act as a heat barrier between the bulbs and water.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I would not take off the shield. It was put on there to protect the lighting equipment from direct water contact and humidity, and removing it will drastically shorten the lifespan of the lighting. If the cover is scratched enough, you may have some luck buffing the scratches out, or even call them to get a replacement part.

Brand new, the light shield will not noticeably dim or filter out light going into the aquarium.


----------

